# Noma's and Nibbles' litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I mistakenly said it was Nadia who was the mother, it's not. It's Noma and Nibbles who produced this litter.

Here are the pix I promised:







I'm pretty pleased with this litter.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Got pictures of mom and dad?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yuh. I just put these up real quick last night before crashing. Am now absorbing caffeine; it's a good thing. I had a half a pic of Noma in one I didn't put up. She looks all blurry and annoyed, sort of like me this morning. there is no such thing as too much coffee; only the lack of coffee, too long. I am to be getting photos soon. Why was I to have tried learning Russian; all I was to have gotten was a bad grammar hangover.


Nibbles


Noma


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

bump! pix 'o mom and dad


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

What type of bedding is in the clear cage in this picture? http://a.imageshack.us/img808/1668/img5012.jpg

I've never seen yellow bedding before.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here they are again:







These babies are now about 8 days old.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Noma's and Nibbles' babies, fully furred.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The one with the little black face is cute.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Jenny, I think it's just the lighting making it look that way.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

ALL of them are cute!! Planning on keeping all of them?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I usually do, but I'd be happy to place some of my meeces with other folks. I don't do shipping, though. Come and get 'em!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm loving this one...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the baby with the dark nose :love1

(as an aside - how is enormouse 2 doing?)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry I didn't catch up with this post sooner. She's doing fine; not as humongous as her brother, and she has tiny little eyes so she's a funny looking little girl. I'll see if I can get a pic tonight. I've been kind of bogged down the last week or so with all kinds of things.

Ain't it a shame when Real Life interferes with your mousing?! Not that the meeces have been ignored; they are my babies, and they always get the same care even if it's very, very late and I'm tired. Besides, they are also my escape and relaxation, so I'd be depriving myself as well if I shorted them on care.


----------

